# Just Microsoft being Microsoft.



## rigoletto@ (Sep 4, 2018)

*Azure: It's getting hot in here, so shut down all your cores.*
US customers wake up to sleepy cloud service.

No comments needed.


----------



## sko (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Datapanic (Sep 5, 2018)

You need comments to survive!

So how many sites were affected?  The article doesn't say.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 5, 2018)

Based on what I saw in the _ElReg _commenting section, there were problems almost everywhere in USA at least, and not just on the stuff hosted on that data center.


----------



## sko (Sep 5, 2018)

Many services in Europe and other regions were also affected - seems like MS didn't properly distribute services and make them resilient to failures in single datacenters, instead they've built yet another system intermangled with opaque cross-dependencies and single point of failures. Who could have foreseen that, given how well laid out and stable Wind... oh... yeah... 

FTR: despite their first claims that only the central/south US region is affected, they now admitted that "organizations outside of the South Central US region may also be experiencing impact with their CI/CD workflows, dashboards due to some internal infrastructure dependencies"
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/09/04/thunderstruck_azure_backout/


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 18, 2018)

*Microsoft reveals train of mistakes that killed Azure in the South Central US 'incident'**.*


----------

